# Pure Fishing übernimmt Fin-Nor und Van Staal



## Sensitivfischer (3. Dezember 2019)

Auweia, ob man das feiern soll?
pure fishing /jaden.com steht für mich seit Jahren schon lange für alles, aber ganz sicher nicht für haltbares Tackle.
Welche Auswirkungen wird das für Van Staal haben, Sollbruchstellen?


----------

